# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas > Cataluña >  Plan piloto de la UE para recuperar los aiguamolls de l'Estartit

## NoRegistrado

> Después de más tres décadas, las marismas de la Pletera de l'Estartit (Baix Empordà) volverán a ser una realidad. Una prueba piloto dentro del programa Life de la Unión Europea, que se hará entre marzo y abril, será el inicio para devolver a su estado natural un complejo que se inició en 1986 sobre un sistema de aiguamolls de valor incalculable. Se trata de una iniciativa pionera en el Mediterráneo que, con un presupuesto de 2'7 millones de euros, implica eliminar las partes parcialmente urbanizadas y devolver unas 80 hectáreas a su estado original.
> 
> En julio del año pasado se puso en marcha este ambicioso proyecto Life Pletera (2014-2018), que tiene como objetivo demostrar que es posible recuperar la funcionalidad ecológica de los sistemas costeros de esta zona de lagunas, a pesar de tratarse de un área con una importante presión urbanística. La prueba piloto consistirá, en deconstruir y sacar los escombros de un área de unos 4.000 metros cuadrados y observar si el terreno evoluciona como esperan los técnicos, para llevar a cabo las acciones previstas, detalló ayer la coordinadora del proyecto, la geógrafa Àgata Colomer. Se dejará pasar los meses de nidificación de las aves y en septiembre se iniciará la obra, que tiene una duración de entre seis y nueve meses.
> 
> En los años 80, para construir el complejo, que debía tener un paseo y seis manzanas de viviendas, de las que sólo se completó una, se vertieron miles de toneladas de escombros para enterrar las marismas. Ahora el proyecto incluye deconstruir la zona urbanizada, de  60 hectáreas, la retirada de los escombros, modificar las catas topográficas para llegar al estado inicial y recuperar el sistema lagunar.


http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2015/02/...37_769692.html

Muy interesantes las actuaciones del Programa Life.
 Aquí y en otros sitios.
Saludos. Miguel

----------

